# Gout or??



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Not my bird, but a question from a friend- ever seen anything like this- thoughts? treatment options?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No clue, Robin. The pic isn't really telling the whole story. If it is gout I would expect to see some sort of inflammation but I don't see any at all. 

It would probably help to have more information on the overall health of the bird.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Perhaps articular gout. Mycoplasma Synoviae (MS) crossed my mind also.
http://poultryliveindia.com/475/


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

i'll try to get them to post over here, she says everything else is normal - and give her the link-


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Never seen anything like that. Interesting.


----------

